# pis of romulan and kush?



## OGkush (Jun 24, 2007)

wandering if anybody knows were i can get some info on  these two plants.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 24, 2007)

Just google it or something, prolly get pictures, description of the high...that's what i'd do =p

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

romulan


----------



## OGkush (Jun 24, 2007)

sweet, thanx dankerz


----------

